# Tutorial Contest Winner June 2007: Black&Green Tutorial for a sunday afternoon



## abisshh (Jun 3, 2007)

A


----------



## breathless (Jun 3, 2007)

*Re: Black&Green Tutorial for a sunday afternoon....*

very nice!! thanks!!!


----------



## clempeachy (Jun 3, 2007)

*Re: Black&Green Tutorial for a sunday afternoon....*

con maquillaje o sin maquillaje, eres muy linda chica !
Muchas gracias por este "tuto" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




un abrazo !


----------



## MISSJESS2003 (Jun 3, 2007)

*Re: Black&Green Tutorial for a sunday afternoon....*






 thanks for the tut... i am so going to try this when i get home.... i just bought humid from MAC and i was wondering how I was going to wear it


----------



## abisshh (Jun 3, 2007)

*Re: Black&Green Tutorial for a sunday afternoon....*

Breathless, Missjess...thak youuu! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Clempeachy!! Muchas gracias! Que sorpresa encontrar a alguien aqui que hable español! Muuacckks


----------



## mskitchmas (Jun 3, 2007)

*Re: Black&Green Tutorial for a sunday afternoon....*

wow! you are so pretty! those cheekbones! these colors are really great on you.


----------



## Vale (Jun 3, 2007)

*Re: Black&Green Tutorial for a sunday afternoon....*

Es fabuloso chica!

Great Tut! Thanks!


----------



## erica_1020 (Jun 3, 2007)

*Re: Black&Green Tutorial for a sunday afternoon....*

Gorgeous thanks for the tutorial


----------



## Vale (Jun 3, 2007)

*Re: Black&Green Tutorial for a sunday afternoon....*

Es fabuloso chica!

Great Tut, Thanks!


----------



## prinzessin784 (Jun 3, 2007)

*Re: Black&Green Tutorial for a sunday afternoon....*

wow this is really sexy!  great job!


----------



## wafflebees (Jun 3, 2007)

*Re: Black&Green Tutorial for a sunday afternoon....*

omg this is fantastic!  you are GORGEOUS (with or without makeup), too.


----------



## thenovice (Jun 3, 2007)

*Re: Black&Green Tutorial for a sunday afternoon....*

You are stunning! Wow! I am about to go buy that eyeliner tommorrow, is it worth the bucks?


----------



## LinhLinhLinh (Jun 3, 2007)

*Re: Black&Green Tutorial for a sunday afternoon....*

Wow, can you tell/show me how you use the eyekhol so well? I'm always struggling with mine :O(


----------



## hoemygosh (Jun 3, 2007)

*Re: Black&Green Tutorial for a sunday afternoon....*

awesome tut. you're gorgeous by the way.


----------



## MACATTAK (Jun 3, 2007)

*Re: Black&Green Tutorial for a sunday afternoon....*

Beautiful...I love this look!


----------



## xbrookecorex (Jun 3, 2007)

*Re: Black&Green Tutorial for a sunday afternoon....*

I love how you showed before and after pictures of what the different products did, thank you!


----------



## mzreyes (Jun 3, 2007)

*Re: Black&Green Tutorial for a sunday afternoon....*

love this! I am espcially interested in the guerlain eye kohl.. I looked up on sephora's website and I just might be crazy enough to buy some! Even though they're about $32 a pop


----------



## n_c (Jun 3, 2007)

*Re: Black&Green Tutorial for a sunday afternoon....*

ur stunning!!!


----------



## Dana72 (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: Black&Green Tutorial for a sunday afternoon....*

wow - great tut - Thanks!


----------



## breathless (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: Black&Green Tutorial for a sunday afternoon....*

great tut! thanks doll!


----------



## applefrite (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: Black&Green Tutorial for a sunday afternoon....*

Great tutorial !!!!! Love your pictures .


----------



## pink_candy (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: Black&Green Tutorial for a sunday afternoon....*

wow!! thanks gorgeous!


----------



## misspaillettes (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: Black&Green Tutorial for a sunday afternoon....*

you're gorgeous!


----------



## Jayne (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: Black&Green Tutorial for a sunday afternoon....*

oh wow i LOVE this look so much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




you're gorgeous !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



thanks for sharing!


----------



## Taj (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: Black&Green Tutorial for a sunday afternoon....*

You look gorgeous ! Very helpful tutorial !


----------



## entipy (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: Black&Green Tutorial for a sunday afternoon....*

This is a great tutorial!!! Thanks!


----------



## PeachyKeen (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: Black&Green Tutorial for a sunday afternoon....*

beautiful! thank you for sharing!


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: Black&Green Tutorial for a sunday afternoon....*

Thanks for the tutuorial. You look great!


----------



## Janice (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: Black&Green Tutorial for a sunday afternoon....*

This is a great tutorial for a fabulous look! Thanks so much for sharing it with us!


----------



## NaturallyME (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: Black&Green Tutorial for a sunday afternoon....*

GREAT TUT!! u look amazing!! ::swoon::


----------



## user79 (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: Black&Green Tutorial for a sunday afternoon....*

Stunning! The before and after really shows off how makeup can enhance your natural beauty. Great job.


----------



## abisshh (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: Black&Green Tutorial for a sunday afternoon....*

Thanks to all!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thenovice* 

 
_You are stunning! Wow! I am about to go buy that eyeliner tommorrow, is it worth the bucks?_

 
Sorry, I don't know the meaning of the word "buck" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  but I can say you that Sephora eyeliner is fabulous!!  

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LinhLinhLinh* 

 
_Wow, can you tell/show me how you use the eyekhol so well? I'm always struggling with mine :O(_

 
When I use the eye khol, the eyelids stain a little. After using it I must clean  the eyelids with cleaning milk and cotton. In order to use khol, it is necessary to put the rod between both eyelids and to slide it slowly, towards the outside of the eye. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mzreyes* 

 
_love this! I am espcially interested in the guerlain eye kohl.. I looked up on sephora's website and I just might be crazy enough to buy some! Even though they're about $32 a pop 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
khol is a little expensive, but it stays during long time (I have not found any product that lasts as much and I have not either found a product that paints so much). The amount that comes gives for many applications, I  have mine for a long time. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks for all your commentaries. It is a pleasure to my to know your opinions!!! :ilike:


----------



## makeupgal (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: Black&Green Tutorial for a sunday afternoon....*

Very nice tutorial!!!  I want this eye kohl.  Eres muy bella!


----------



## Esperanza (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: Black&Green Tutorial for a sunday afternoon....*

Wow, you look beautiful in those colours! The makeup is amazing with your brown eyes. Thanks for this tutorial and I hope to see more of your fotd's soon!


----------



## malvidia (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: Black&Green Tutorial for a sunday afternoon....*

THIS. IS. WONDERFUL.


----------



## yummy411 (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: Black&Green Tutorial for a sunday afternoon....*

muchisimas gracias para este tuto! me encanta 'the look'!


----------



## ductapemyheartt (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: Black&Green Tutorial for a sunday afternoon....*

this looks amazing. also, the freckle on your lip is supercute. 
thanks, doll.


----------



## ginger9 (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: Black&Green Tutorial for a sunday afternoon....*

You're HOT!! I'm in love


----------



## tottui (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: Black&Green Tutorial for a sunday afternoon....*

bello bello belloooooooooooooooooooooo... eres preciosa!! me encanta!. yo estaba buscando un look para usar por fin mis verdes y este tutorial es perfecto!!!!! gracias un millon!!


----------



## mistella (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: Black&Green Tutorial for a sunday afternoon....*

Soo gorgeous! I love this look


----------



## Ciara (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: Black&Green Tutorial for a sunday afternoon....*

great tutorial...thnks for sharing.


----------



## poppy z (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: Black&Green Tutorial for a sunday afternoon....*

Very pretty! thanx for this tut!
i love your sephora eye liner glittering black! and the powerpoint burried seams so pretty!!!


----------



## stephbunny (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: Black&Green Tutorial for a sunday afternoon....*

i think you are prettier without makeup! 

but thank you for the tutorial! =)


----------



## BinkysBaby (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: Black&Green Tutorial for a sunday afternoon....*

Pretty.


----------



## iluvmac (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: Black&Green Tutorial for a sunday afternoon....*

You're absolutely gorgeous! With this makeup on you look exactly like Penelope Cruz. Well, you're Spanish too...


----------



## sirenita79 (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: Black&Green Tutorial for a sunday afternoon....*

Es genial!!! Me han entrado unas ganas enormes de copiarlo


----------



## abisshh (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: Black&Green Tutorial for a sunday afternoon....*

Thanks for all your comentaries! Criticism are so much appreciated!! 

Muchas gracias!!


----------



## *Luna* (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: Black&Green Tutorial for a sunday afternoon....*

Wonderful tutorial! Thanks so much for taking the time to do this!


----------



## kimmy (Jun 7, 2007)

*Re: Black&Green Tutorial for a sunday afternoon....*

you're pretty with or without makeup, i'm envious! very nice tutorial, by the way.


----------



## fmindik (Jun 7, 2007)

*Re: Black&Green Tutorial for a sunday afternoon....*

Wow that's amazing. Thank you very much for this great tutorial. You look  so beautiful.


----------



## Motoko Kusanagi (Jun 8, 2007)

*Re: Black&Green Tutorial for a sunday afternoon....*

Just gorgeous!! And you look very good without make-up!!


----------



## sassychix (Jun 9, 2007)

*Re: Black&Green Tutorial for a sunday afternoon....*

u are gorgeous!! fantastic tutorial!


----------



## TIERAsta (Jun 9, 2007)

*Re: Black&Green Tutorial for a sunday afternoon....*

i must get that armani concealer!!  it looks like heaven!!


----------



## gracetre123 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Re: Black&Green Tutorial for a sunday afternoon....*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TIERAsta* 

 
_i must get that armani concealer!! it looks like heaven!!_

 

hehehe..me too....gracias por el tut...eres hermosa y te maquillas excelente, resaltas perfecto tus ojos...me encanto, y creo que necesito ese eyeliner, .... el khol....ah...la sombra verde...etc..etc..


----------



## abisshh (Jun 9, 2007)

*Re: Black&Green Tutorial for a sunday afternoon....*

Thank you very much!!! The armani concealer is fantastic, i'ts the best concealer than I have used!

Muchas gracias a todas!!!


----------



## Miss World (Jun 9, 2007)

*Re: Black&Green Tutorial for a sunday afternoon....*

looking great!


----------



## gracetre123 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Re: Black&Green Tutorial for a sunday afternoon....*

what shade of the armani concelar are you using...hope you dont mind...its just that its looks so nice...that i want one...thanks...


----------



## thelilprincess (Jun 10, 2007)

*Re: Black&Green Tutorial for a sunday afternoon....*

oooh, that's a pretty kinda sex kitten look - i'm going to have to give that a try.  thanks so much!


----------



## Motoko Kusanagi (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: Black&Green Tutorial for a sunday afternoon....*

I loved this tutorial!!!
I did this look today! It was a hot day, so, it lasted for one hour, at least. But, I loved the final result!!!
Thanks so much for sharing!!!


----------



## ochocolat (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: Black&Green Tutorial for a sunday afternoon....*

love your pictures !!! you look like a model on the last one !
congratulations !


----------



## abisshh (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: Black&Green Tutorial for a sunday afternoon....*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gracetre123* 

 
_what shade of the armani concelar are you using...hope you dont mind...its just that its looks so nice...that i want one...thanks..._

 
The shade is 3.5 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I apreciate so much all your comentaries. thanks!!


----------



## witchery-woo (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: Black&Green Tutorial for a sunday afternoon....*

you look gorgeous!  w/out makeup you look like the girl from er, with m/u you look like a model


----------



## abisshh (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: Black&Green Tutorial for a sunday afternoon....*

witchery-woo...thank you so much!!!


----------



## MACHOMULA (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: Black&Green Tutorial for a sunday afternoon....*

Que hermosa-la pintura y la mujer!!


----------



## stephie06 (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: Black&Green Tutorial for a sunday afternoon....*

fantastic tutorial! i love the kohl liner! i'm afraid to use it b/c i don't want to poke myself in the eye! lol i'll most definitley try this great look out! muchas gracias! <---(did i spell that right?)


----------



## abisshh (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: Black&Green Tutorial for a sunday afternoon....*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACHOMULA* 

 
_Que hermosa-la pintura y la mujer!!_

 
Gracias!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stephie06* 

 
_fantastic tutorial! i love the kohl liner! i'm afraid to use it b/c i don't want to poke myself in the eye! lol i'll most definitley try this great look out! muchas gracias! <---(did i spell       that right?)_

 
 Thank's Stephie!!!  Guerlain Khol is some dificult in the first uses, then   it's so simply!!  Your spanish is perfect!! It's best than my english!


----------



## Simi (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: Black&Green Tutorial for a sunday afternoon....*

Love the tutorial.


----------



## magi (Jun 21, 2007)

*Re: Black&Green Tutorial for a sunday afternoon....*

This is soooo wonderful :-o I love it. Thank you soooo much!


----------



## cindylicious (Jun 23, 2007)

*Re: Black&Green Tutorial for a sunday afternoon....*

wow!!! u look so HOT and your eyes look so SEXY!!!


----------



## abisshh (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: Black&Green Tutorial for a sunday afternoon....*

Simi, Magi, Cindy... Thank you very much!!!


----------



## triccc (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: Black&Green Tutorial for a sunday afternoon....*

very pretty!


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: Black&Green Tutorial for a sunday afternoon....*

gorgeous


----------



## ankheera (Jun 25, 2007)

*Re: Black&Green Tutorial for a sunday afternoon....*

great tut! and you're gorgeous!!!
desde madrid te doy las gracias!


----------



## abisshh (Jun 25, 2007)

*Re: Black&Green Tutorial for a sunday afternoon....*

Thanks!!!

Ankheera, yo tambien vivo en Madrid!!


----------



## stevoulina (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Black&Green Tutorial for a sunday afternoon....*

I love it!!


----------



## gohgoomah (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Black&Green Tutorial for a sunday afternoon....*

WOW! this is gorgeous... no as a matter of fact. YOU'RE gorgeous!!


----------



## Spatzchen (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: Black&Green Tutorial for a sunday afternoon....*

Great tut! You are gorgeous and very sexy!


----------



## snowkei (Jun 29, 2007)

*Re: Black&Green Tutorial for a sunday afternoon....*

OMG!!this is amazing


----------



## abisshh (Jun 29, 2007)

*Re: Black&Green Tutorial for a sunday afternoon....*

Thank you very much, girls!!!


----------



## entipy (Jun 29, 2007)

*Re: Black&Green Tutorial for a sunday afternoon....*

You're so so pretty (you look like Maura Tierney), and this look is just HOT!


----------



## abisshh (Jun 30, 2007)

Ohh! What surprise!!!. Thanks to all you for your votes.   

The best compensates for me, is than you  have valued my way to make up, because I have been learning so much in Specktra while I see day by day all yours looks.  

All you have something that to teach us to the others, so I animate to all you to continue publishing your photos and tutorials here.

Thank you so much!!! :lolz:


----------



## girlie2010 (Jun 30, 2007)

very nice


----------



## lethaldesign (Jul 2, 2007)

you are STUNNING! thanks for the great tut


----------



## natasha (Jul 3, 2007)

u r a doll!!!!!!!!!!!sooooo prettyyy............


----------



## BadBadGirl (Jul 3, 2007)

I'm going to buy th Guerlain kohl and the Sephora pencil! Thanks for the tutorial I want to try this....you look so sultry.


----------



## entipy (Jul 3, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## abisshh (Jul 4, 2007)

Thanks!!!!


----------



## bhaerynden (Jul 7, 2007)

pretty ! I love the eyes !!


----------



## Pinklady77 (Jul 7, 2007)

Great tutorial...you look beautiful!


----------



## Sophia84 (Jul 9, 2007)

AWESOME tutorial!!

Where exactly did you apply the Guerlain eye khol?? Upper and lower lashline and waterline too??? I wonder how safe is it. And HOW did you do it?? LOL I want to buy one the brown or the black!


----------



## ViV04 (Jul 9, 2007)

WOW you look soooo pretty!


----------



## muchitas (Jul 10, 2007)

Madre mía, está genial!!!!


----------



## abisshh (Jul 10, 2007)

Thanks!!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sophia84* 

 
_AWESOME tutorial!!

Where exactly did you apply the Guerlain eye khol?? Upper and lower lashline and waterline too??? I wonder how safe is it. And HOW did you do it?? LOL I want to buy one the brown or the black!_

 
I apply it only into water line! (upper and down)


----------



## tiramisu_kake (Jul 11, 2007)

wow 
LOVE the tutoriall!! =] colours look splendid on you!!!


----------



## Nelly711 (Jul 13, 2007)

You look gorgeous. I love your eyes


----------



## conny68 (Jul 14, 2007)

Fantastico!!!!


----------



## visivo (Jul 14, 2007)

fabulosisimo. you are most gorgeous bare-faced!! wow.


----------



## nunu (Jul 15, 2007)

ur gorgeous!!!! well done lovely tut!!!!


----------



## sincola (Jul 29, 2007)

So gorgeous!!

¡Este tutorial está genial!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Me encanta cómo lo has hecho, está muy bien explicadito paso a paso y las fotos se ven muy nítidas. ¡Así es muy fácil de seguir! Y por supuesto, ¡ese ahumado en negro y verde te sienta estupendamente! ¡En algunas fotos pareces una top!! ¡Sales muy guapa! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Por cierto, el kohl de guerlain y el powerpoint buried treasure están desde hace tiempo en mi lista de futuras adquisiciones pero nunca me decido; ahora además he tenido que añadir el Reflex después de ver cómo queda puesto, jijijiji


----------



## krackatoa (Aug 4, 2007)

this look is soo sexy!


----------



## marianzhou (Sep 4, 2007)

whoa you kinda look like carmen electra in the after pics =)


----------



## SHAQATTACK (Sep 10, 2007)

I LOVE that you did dark on the lid with the color in the crease, I may have to try that!  And your English is perfecto!


----------



## Shanns (Sep 12, 2007)

this is gorgeous!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Sep 12, 2007)

You just look stunning!


----------



## missvox (Sep 16, 2007)

Gorgeous! Love the kohled eyes!


----------



## Patricia (Sep 16, 2007)

love it, it's gorgeous!!!

muchas gracias, me encanta


----------



## xhiara (Sep 17, 2007)

Alba guapa!


----------



## shinypixiedust (Sep 21, 2007)

Great tutorial & it's so simple!!! You look amazing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 xx


----------



## sookiepyo (Oct 9, 2007)

VERY beautiful!


----------



## breeknee (Feb 8, 2008)

that is the neatest eye kohl. i love that look!


----------



## nekoneko (Feb 8, 2008)

Very elegant and impressive at the same time! Lovely!


----------



## SweetCheeks (Feb 8, 2008)

Bonita!


----------



## Flammable (Feb 26, 2008)

amazing, I'm gonna recreate this look next time I go out for dinner.


----------



## ellesea (Feb 28, 2008)

you look stunning!! i love this tutorial!!


----------



## Cutey (Mar 7, 2008)

Great look thanks for the tut! I have the same eye khol but find it really tricky to put it on...how do you put urs on??


----------



## smellyocheese (Mar 7, 2008)

looks excellent! great work!


----------



## kalikana (Mar 20, 2008)

WOW! I LOVE this tutorial!
& you're so gorgeous! you look like a model lol.. even in the before picture


----------



## ShesAFoxyLady (Mar 24, 2008)

Love it. Great tut


----------



## babiid0llox (Mar 30, 2008)

Beautiful, nothing less!


----------



## cuiran (Jun 20, 2008)

wow this is really sexyVery helpful tutorial


----------



## user11 (Sep 6, 2008)

..................


----------



## mwala (Sep 6, 2008)

you look great and i love your hair


----------



## primvera (Jun 7, 2010)

Thank u so much for this tut! The look is beautiful. U r beautiful. Overall georgeous!!!!


----------



## **Blondie** (Aug 31, 2011)

Lovely. I think I'm going to do black & green today. Thanks for the inspiration!!


----------

